# meyer plow paint



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

has anyone used the paint from meyer how has it been


----------



## bigpaw64 (Jan 25, 2011)

*meyers paint*

i have used it and i like it----goes on nice---looks great and fairly durable


----------



## JerseySnow (Feb 3, 2011)

I like it also prime it with the white primer first


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't like it at all. I painted my plow this year and after 6 storms its almost all off.


----------



## bigpaw64 (Jan 25, 2011)

did you do proper prep and prime???


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

We use it on all our rebuilt plows it is not cheap but we have not found anything that works as good leaves a real nice coat, we roll it on with the mini rollers so it gets thick. 
www.storksauto.com


----------



## shivdor (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought the paint for Stork's Auto and like he said painted it on with a mini roller and then covered everything with a clear coat finish and my plowed survived the entire winter in eastern PA without any paint peeling off. Was very impressed. I have a half mile stone driveway so it took some considerable abuse.


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I got it blasted, then used self etch primer and painted with meyer paint.


----------



## 100InchHammer (Aug 6, 2010)

I prefer to apply metalizing first then cover with 2-3 coats of your choice of paint. PM or post any questions here.


----------

